# Old barley



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Spent all afternoon making our favorite vegetable beef soup. Daughter asked if I had any barley. I found some but it’s from 2019 in the back of my pantry. 

Everything In my soup is fresh and good so I kind of hate to throw in this old barley. Her great grandmother used to add a little barley to this soup.

you think its ok?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s ok.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I wouldn't, just because there is a mold in grain that is associated with cancer. I believe it's aflatoxin. I'll find an article. Plus, the natural oils can go rancid and not be as appealing in taste.
Sorry to be negative. . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter had some at her house. Expired Dec. 27, 2020, so she’s bringing it over.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Good, because the articles I found are scary. 😊


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like barley in soup. My wife puts in a whole box of barley and I ask for more.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What a pain!

The potatoes were almost done when she came over and added the barley so I had 2 1/2 pounds of potatoes cooked and she said “are your potato made out of gold because you’re kind of skimpy with them”. LOL. There’s never enough potatoes for her so I peeled and cooked another 1.5 pounds and so I have 4 pounds of potatoes in the soup. But I cooked them separately since everything else was done. Then I stood there and fished out the cooked potatoes in in the soup so the barley could cook longer. And I scraped off barley that was stuck to the cooked potatoes and put it back in the pan to cook longer. so I have the recent cooked potatoes and the ones that were in with the barley and I think the barley is about done now so I’m gonna dump everything back in together and call her over again to get some to take home. My recipe has a little Worchester sauce in it which I was out of so she went to the store for me earlier today so this will be like her third trip over here thank goodness we’re only a mile apart


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

My sister loves sweet and starchy things. Potatoes increase your blood sugar. She just told me recently, she's now Diabetic, so she changed her diet. I never liked sweets & starches as much as she. I'm not Diabetic. . . yet! So, I try not to eat too many potatoes. Except, I do like the combo at KFC. Bad, bad, bad!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ha, ha, ha, ha. LOL.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> View attachment 641014


I like that made with Mutton, an old Scottish recipe. 

Yours looks delicious too, nice and thick, with a good assortment of vegetables. 

You know the old saying the way to a man's heart?

One of my exes used to answer with " An icepick, between the last and next rib, on his left".


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a delicious and healthy soup.


----------

